# El Skunko...



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I had great visions of spending a couple of hours at Jordanelle this morning, the Rock Cliff area, all by myself...floating around without interruption...on 'glass' instead of white-caps..nice clear skys....listening to the Doors, Neil Young and other stuff... *\-\* 

Well.....it all worked out for me! A beautiful day !! Nobody there but me for the most part, nice clear sky's for awhile, tons of fish !! Fish were ganged up mostly at the bottom, 15 to 56 feet deep, water temp was 38 to 40 degrees. I threw every lure, fly and worm I own at 'em.

Never caught a one......just a perfect day, I didn't ever have to release a fish or struggle to take a picture of one...... *(())*


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey at least you werent working! Glad you at least got out, its a beautiful day!! Was the water murky?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

I could go for some Doors and Young tunes on the water . Stones work good for kokes at the berry in times past . Sounds like you need more lures to get a bite tune playing .  Surprised the worm didn't get bitten off .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds great. Why didn't you catch some fishies ?? All that good music you was probably bustin to much of a move under the water. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Hey at least you werent working! Glad you at least got out, its a beautiful day!! * Was the water murky?*


Not too bad, not too much floating debris yet either...



Al Hansen said:


> Sounds great. Why didn't you catch some fishies ?? *All that good music you was probably bustin to much of a move under the water.* :lol:


I know...maybe next time some hard stuff like Lawrence Welk... :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> .45, have you done "the robot" in your toon? I guarantee you'll catch fish doin' the robot. 8)
> Be sure to get it on video too. :lol:


Good pointer, thanks, I'm going to try that !! 


Hellsangler69 said:


> I could go for some Doors and Young tunes on the water . *Stones work good for kokes at the berry in times past *.


My dad used to listen to the Rolling Stones !! :shock: :wink:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Hey Kerry it sounds like your fishin trips are as succesful as your bunny hunts. :lol: Thats ok I think your a good egg and would hunt or fish with you anytime as long as Al is cooking the hot dogs and Chili. 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

.45- I think your problem was that you weren't playing any Hank Jr. or Waylon....

You would a caught 'em for sure...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey you were out on the 'soft' water enjoying a wonderful day and living life...isn't that what's it all about anyways... :wink: :wink:


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

I'd feel bad for ya - except I'm feeling bad for myself.  Got skunked on the Weber late yesterday afternoon. I did get one strike on a gold Jake's spinner. I threw my humble arsenal at 'em. Didn't try any tunes either - guess I could try singing to 'em next time - it'd be a good way to get rid of the competing fsherpeoples too!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't feel to bad , I only got 2 follows at Little Dell today .


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sorry for the skunk. Sounds like it wasn't too hard on you though. Nice and peaceful.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

sawsman said:


> .45- I think your problem was that you weren't playing any Hank Jr. or Waylon....
> 
> You would a caught 'em for sure...


Best information I have ever read on this forum!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45, I fished that area Saturday and it was the same way. Saw one person hook into one fish and they lost it. All 20 other folks got nothing... including me. We need some warmer weather!

At least your toons were good.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

RnF said:


> .45, I fished that area Saturday and it was the same way. Saw one person hook into one fish and they lost it. All 20 other folks got nothing... including me. We need some warmer weather!
> 
> At least your toons were good.


See?!?! This is a Fishing Report forum.....................if you would have posted your bad luck on Saturday, it would have saved me the cost of a bucket of worms and a dozen twinkies !!! _(O)_

You owe me big time Ralph n Fred !! _O\


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > .45, I fished that area Saturday and it was the same way. Saw one person hook into one fish and they lost it. All 20 other folks got nothing... including me. We need some warmer weather!
> ...


hehe, I guess I can manage a bucket of worms and twinkies. Next time we get out, it's all yours!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

To-day I repeated my thread...same skunk !! :shock:

Not a nibble, not a bite....what the heck ?!?? :?

Of course the water level is coming up, not too much debris floating around yet, not too crowded. A couple of tube guys kept hanging around my secret spot flip'in bugs or something, I think they might have been catching a few.............Oh well, it is still good to get out !! :wink: [attachment=1:2fj7u3dy]100_1390.JPG[/attachment:2fj7u3dy][attachment=0:2fj7u3dy]100_1391.JPG[/attachment:2fj7u3dy]


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I will take a skunk over sitting on my arse letting the cable t.v wash over me any day  just getting out is nice..


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It too bad you didnt get in to the fish but at least you got out better luck next time.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reports and especially the pictures. It looks like Jordanelle has a ways to go before it is full. Give RC 5 weeks and the fishing results will be very different. (I can't wait, I'm counting the days)



P:S, Those silly trout may like something else, but I know from personal experience that the bass Do like Neil Young and the Doors. -()/-


----------

